# Gulf of California/Sea of Cortez



## ducatimaui (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking for a charter outfit for a late year charter, but all seem to be gone and there is chatter that a law change by the government made all leave. Are any such services yet around in la Paz or Loreto? Or even someplace else? Thanks


----------



## ducatimaui (Mar 2, 2015)

Ed Hamilton's office emailed back this morning, less than 12 hours after I called and left a message. They did receive my email sailing resume on their online form. Do not know if the email would have come so soon without my call last night. . . .

They know only of Dream Charters in La Paz. The DC "fleet" is three of four cats and a Dufour 445. 

Again good to see the recommendations to call Hamilton's outfit. Simply confirmed what I found online over the weekend and the prices were comparable. Thanks again


----------

